Ask HN: How much money you made selling domains? - seriousQ
======
gesman
~$15k in total.

ecommerce-related domain - I let it expire and then got email from potential
buyer if i'd want to sell it. Luckily i was able to re-register it to
negotiate a ~$3k sale.

Another .COM domain i registered and never built anything and got a request to
sell it. Time to hold before selling ~2 years. I was first owner.

1-letter .GG domain. $10k. Chinese buyer. Buyer paid for domain + Escrow.com
fees. Spent about $800 to keep it registered before sale. While selling it - i
received an offer for $12k for it :)

I am pretty good at finding decent domain names even when others think all
good domains are taken.

PS: I was contemplating about registering GOO.GL domain when it was available.
I registered GO.GL back then and run photography business off it for a couple
years before letting it go.

------
bbcbasic
Registered a new one $15 sold a few days later $150

